# Which part of Spain should I choose?



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hello everybody

I'm new here and I recently started my research on moving to Spain from Denmark.
I found a lot of useful stuff on the internet, including this forum.

I have retired early and will get my pension from Denmark, so I'm not depending on finding a job. (I am aware of the double taxing).

I have a lot of questions and hope some of you can help me with some answers

*This is what I am looking for:*

A place near the coast

A place where my dog will be (at least somewhat) welcome. He's a calm, friendly labrador.

A place with other expats and locals (don't want to be isolated), tourism in high season is ok, as long as it's not the amount you find in places like Marbella and Fuengirola

A place where other creative expats have settled down (artists, musician and so on)

A place with lots of Spanish authencity

A safe place (not too much crime)

A place with the most stability in the weather (not too much difference between temperature in summer and winter)

If it's in the mountains, It shouldn't be more than maximum 10 km from the beach and there should preferably be a pool

A place where I won't be depending too much on public transportation, which means that the the most basic shops should be available in the place I live (supermarket, doctor, bank, farmacy and a couple of cafés and restaurants (tapas bars))
(In time I will buy a car)


*This is how I will be as an expat*

Humble and respectful to the Spanish culture

Determent to integrate (planning on living there for the rest of my life)

Easy going retired artist with no big expectations other than living a peaceful life, spending time with both expats (from all countries but especially Danes) and the locals

Spending time with my dog


I have always had a thing for Nerja, but have been told there's a high crime rate. 
In general I am drawn to Costa del sol, east of Malaga, but have been told that this place is one of the most criminal places in Spain.

So then I started to look at Costa Blanca, but were also told that the crime rate is high here too

But whenever I read blogs about the crime in these areas, someone replys and states the opposite, which confuses me and lets me think that maybe the amount of crime is also a subjective experience?

Competa sounds like a match, except for the fact that it is too far up in the mountains.

So, any of you people out there have some comments on my thread? I will appreciate every advice I can get.
Do you think my thoughts and wishes are realistic? 

Have a nice day


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I will learn the spanish language before I move


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

And forgot to mention that I am female, 39 years old


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You really have to do your own research. No- one can suggest a place for you to live without knowing you well and even then it's not an easy task as Spain is a huge and varied country.

You need to use theinternet to read about different areas and their characteristics but there is no substitute for first- hand experience so you need to visit as many places as possible.

This Forum is great for giving factual information but deciding on a place to live is a very personal matter which depends so much on taste, state of health, budget and many other things.

You will have much enjoyment exploring towns, villages andcoasts while you make up your own mind.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:
I'm sure there are many places which would suit you - especially my town 

we even have some Danes here!

as for crime - there's crime everywhere, in some towns/areas more than others

in Jávea though, crime figures dropped last year - I remember translating the report, but can't remember the figures or exactly when the report came out, but I dare say I could find it


Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't get too hung up on crime figures. People who have been burgled, or know people who have, will tell you there's a lot of it. But then you'll meet people who've lived in the same area for years and never met anyone who's been a crime victim. But wherever you have wealthy foreigners living in the same place as people who have no jobs, there is a risk.

It's really down to common sense and not allowing opportunities for thieves to enter. Spanish houses have bars on the windows so you can leave the windows open.

As for violent crime, for example being mugged on the street, it's _very_ rare.


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys

Thanks for your replies 
And xabiachica, thanks for the welcoming

Jávea sounds like a nice place.

Alcalaina, thanks for the comment on the crime situation. It was what I figured; a kind of subjective thing not only leaning up against the statistics.

I do agree very much with you, mrypg9, about the fact that it will be a clever thing to visit different areas before I make up my mind.
I guess what I am looking for right now is a place that matches my wishes as much as possible. And when I have moved there, my "real" research will start (regarding where I will live for the next many years).

I don't consider myself depending on this forum to decide which area/village I should live in I am just curious to hear some of your experiences in the places you live and some ideas to areas that might suit my wishes. 

Asking these questions in this forum is part of my research, but not the only research I am doing.

I should mention that I have visited Spain a lot of times, so I am not a completely newbie  But Spain is a very big country and I haven't been everywhere and only for short visits.

I am very grateful for your replies!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A Danish family have just built a beautiful house next door to mine. They can only come here for holidays, but they love the area (Alcornocales Natural Park) and the town (Alcalá de los Gazules). It meets all your requirements except being by the sea, but the Costa de la Luz is jsut 40 minutes drive away. Check the link in my signature for more details.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Frigiliana would be my suggestion - only a few km from the coast and close enough to Nerja for more restaurants, shops, etc. (although there are plenty of both in the village itself). Extremely pretty village, plenty of expats of many different nationalities, and popular with creative people. It's busy with tourists during the day as it's a very popular day trip destination for people staying in the coastal resorts, but quieter after they've all left for the day!

There is some crime in Nerja, certainly (I once had my purse stolen by a pickpocket whilst queuing to get on a bus there!) but so there is almost anywhere these days, unfortunately. Even people who live in isolated locations out in the countryside have had their homes burgled. I don't think the area East of Malaga is particularly bad in that respect.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Lykkelig,
I would also suggest you check out Cadiz. It is a city of around 120000 people and has a lot of activities. The people are really friendly and dogs are welcome. I have two, one being a labrador, a friendly mutt.
The beaches do get busy at holiday time, but that is inevitable.
The only drawback, for me at least,is that it is a city of flats while I would love to have a garden. I do read the local newspaper and listen to the local radio and crime is minimal. Any murders seem to be within the family, and one can wander home late at night and feel safe. The localsmtake pride in the fact that the city is safe. 
Cheers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with LynnR - Frigiliana might be worth a look especially as it has attracted a large number of ex pat artists.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

And there you have it...people recommending their chosen place of residence because it ticks all of THEIR boxes.

I love the place I live in, it ticks all my boxes but I'd hate to recommend it to anyone else! Some would think it too quiet, others wouldsay it was too neár built- up areas!

Spend some time travelling around to get the 'feel' of different places, bearing in mind that places change according to seasons.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> And there you have it...people recommending their chosen place of residence because it ticks all of THEIR boxes.
> 
> I love the place I live in, it ticks all my boxes but I'd hate to recommend it to anyone else! Some would think it too quiet, others wouldsay it was too neár built- up areas!
> 
> Spend some time travelling around to get the 'feel' of different places, bearing in mind that places change according to seasons.


Since when have I lived in Frigiliana - have I moved house and nobody told me?

Frigiliana is completely different from the town I live in, but I suggested it in good faith given the criteria outlined by the OP. I see nothing wrong in that, obviously anyone asking such a question will want to check it out for themselves, a suggestion is all it is.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Since when have I lived in Frigiliana - have I moved house and nobody told me?
> 
> Frigiliana is completely different from the town I live in, but I suggested it in good faith given the criteria outlined by the OP. I see nothing wrong in that, obviously anyone asking such a question will want to check it out for themselves, a suggestion is all it is.


Fair point but the principle still holds, though.
I really like Ronda but I'd not want to live there...too hot in summer, too cold in winter and it's a long way down a steep and twisty road to get to an airport.

I don't like advising anyone, not even close friends, on places to go on holiday, places to eat, even films, books and music.
This may of course be that my tastes are extremely odd and likely to appeal to very few people, if anyone, as has been suggested in a kindly way by more than one person.
If I were the OP and had the time and funds I'd take a year out to make a leisurely tour of Spain from north to south, east to west, costa and campo, seeing as much as possible and enjoying myself in the process.


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the inputs guys!
I will read them more thoroughly tomorrow. 

Mrypg9, I think you have made your point  we don't agree and that's ok. 
I would like people to reply to my questions without you commenting that it is a bad idea, ok 

Have a nice late evening out there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lykkelig said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I'm new here and I recently started my research on moving to Spain from Denmark.
> I found a lot of useful stuff on the internet, including this forum.
> ...


The weather can and will get bad at some point in all the Spanish mainland and you will need some form of heating even if it's only for a couple of months in the evenings. Flooding is not unknown although it's not an annual event. Make sure there's not a dried up river bed near that turns into a torrential river once every 5 years. To get "almost perfect" weather you'll need to think about the Canaries.

Lastly, always find out what happens in the local fiestas(running bulls through the streets, fireworks, bands coming round at 3 o`clock in the morning every morning for a week???) and where the rides and inevitable all night disco is set up. It's only for a few days a year, but it can make or break a place.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lykkelig said:


> Forgot to mention that I will learn the spanish language before I move


If you were British I would point out the UN likelihood of this happening. As you are Danish I presume you know what you're talking about


----------



## miller58 (Apr 18, 2014)

You should consider North Tenerife:
+ Best weather in Spain (summer 12 month a year). The summers here are much nicer (25-28 degrees and always a light cooling wind from the ocean) than in mainland Spain where it is too hot , and winter seldom under 16-18 degrees
+ No pollution - fresh air directly in from the ocean, and nearest pollution source 12-1500 km away
- A good mix between locals and tourists
+ Amazing nature and leisure activities
+ Large living area with various cultural activities
+ There is virtually no crime (we never hear/see anything at all and this is not anything we even think about in our daily life)

- Few Danes here - so harder to build a network
- Jobs are harder to get afaih, and you definetely must speak spanish to get one
- Salary levels low
- Golf, if you like that, not so big here as in South Spain


----------



## RobJones (May 3, 2014)

Hi 

I would have to agree with xabiachica that Javea sounds like the ideal place for you. i have lived here nearly 6years and love every mintue of it got everything you need. It has the beach, the port and the old town within walking distance of each other. It is nice and relaxed can be busy in the summer but not super busy. If there is any more you would like to know please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Lykkelig said:


> Thanks for all the inputs guys!
> I will read them more thoroughly tomorrow.
> 
> Mrypg9, I think you have made your point  we don't agree and that's ok.
> ...


Hi Lykkelig, Ignore the advice of Mrypg9 at your peril. You could be on an express train to a pile-up and crash of several trains all together. You could pick a resort/town/village/hamlet with the agreement of everybody on this forum, but your new next door neighbour could be the neighbour-from-hell or even me (worse again!).

No matter what way you look at moving to Spain, you have to do what the foot soldier does i.e move in after the air-force and artillery has done their job. 

Write down (yes write down, not just think) of what you need in a location. Then write down what you might need in the same location. Now, write down everything you don't need or want in the location. Disregard the vested interests and keep with the truth. Visit, eat, drink, crawl, embrace, wherever you want to live in Spain. 

Now you have arrived at the starting gate of your race. Now you can think straight. Employ a solicitor to represent you only. Don't forget to thank Mrypg9.

For the record:- I do not know Mrypg9 or anybody else on this Forum.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> Hi Lykkelig, Ignore the advice of Mrypg9 at your peril. You could be on an express train to a pile-up and crash of several trains all together. You could pick a resort/town/village/hamlet with the agreement of everybody on this forum, but your new next door neighbour could be the neighbour-from-hell or even me (worse again!).
> 
> No matter what way you look at moving to Spain, you have to do what the foot soldier does i.e move in after the air-force and artillery has done their job.
> 
> ...



And I don't know you but your posts always tell it like it is, straightforward, no beating about the bush.
Even people who do know me would hesitate to give advice on many highly personal choices.
We were told of a couple of places we would 'just love'. We visited and found there was no way we would be happy in either of them.
We made a mistake when we rented our first home here. It didn't take long to 
find out we would never settle there. You just have to suck it and see, as the saying goes.


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hi Leper

Thanks for your input.

I am not disagreeing with neither you or Rpyg9.
And I do appreciate your inputs.

I just can't see that I, at any time, have mentioned that I am looking for people telling me where I should live, based on their opinion on "which city would be just the place for me" 

I do not see any problems in getting some inside information on different villages/areas/cities from expats in this forum.

No people other than me will have a chance on telling me where to live. I do so agree!
And that's not what I am seeking.

What I am looking for is general descriptions of areas/villages/cities.
Had I not known, what I already do from several travels in Spain, I would have been highly grateful if someone told me that Marbella is a city full of tourism and expats, nightlife, hundreds of sky scraping hotels and so on.
And that for example Competa is totally the opposite.
But I do know these facts, luckily

What I don't know is every single city, village and area of Spain, as I am not a superior human being

What I am interested in, is more of these observations from all of you guys living in different areas of Spain.

This way of researching would under no circumstances EVER lead me to choose a place to live, because a stranger has said "this is the place for you"  I am too grown up for that 

Yes, I do also agree that I won't find the perfect place for me, unless I travel around Spain and explore it all. Which is in deed my attention.
But! I am not going to travel all over Spain before I make the big move, as I would like my moving to occur in this century
Once I've settled somewhere, I will start my _real_ researching, travelling around in Spain and get the feel of different places.

So what I am asking for is people giving me facts about the places they live, and then I will make my own conclusions, combined with all the other research I am doing.

Once I have been making my own decision on where to live, the responsibilty is mine completely. If my neighbour is an idiot, if there's more crime than I thougt, if the sun don't shine, if the sea has dried out and so on, I am fully aware that it is no other peoples responsibility.

So please will you accept that this is my way (one of many) of researching 

I am NOT ungrateful for inputs of the kind that you and rpyg9 give. Because I could have been some naive, little girl wanting other people to make the choices for me. So I DO understand your motives/caring!
But at this point, I hope you (and others who might read this thread) will be assured that I am a grown up who is fully capable of making my own decisions and just seeking information about a country which is so big that I couldn't possibly know all about it.

Have a nice day


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

. . . well, that has put me back in my box . . . Best of Luck in your quest . . .


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hi Leper

Thanks 

I don't know if it is important, but I don't know what the phrase "put me back in my box" means? (I am not from an english speaking country).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lykkelig said:


> Hi Leper
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I don't know if it is important, but I don't know what the phrase "put me back in my box" means? (I am not from an english speaking country).


It's not important.
Just read the info that people have given you, recognise it for what it is (personal opinion, not that you've said that you're treating it as anything different), and get on with doing your own research when you get here.

Have you thought about the area around Huelva?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I have traveled over much of Spain and would love to live in many places I have been to. I now live in a semi rural area and love the place. I could write a book on where I live, I have already written a song which is on disc. You have to go and find your own destiny as many on here will feel the same as me. A city is a city and country dwelling is just that. I love the rural life because I feel I live amongst the real people in Spain, the locals.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Aron said:


> I love the rural life because I feel I live amongst the real people in Spain, the locals.


Are Spanish people who live in towns (where their family may have lived for generations) somehow less Spanish, then? Or less "real" whatever that means?

Somehow I think not!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Are Spanish people who live in towns (where their family may have lived for generations) somehow less Spanish, then? Or less "real" whatever that means?
> 
> Somehow I think not!


I don't think my neighbours would be too impressed with the idea that they somehow aren't real Spanish


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been coming to Spain to visit relatives for 40 years. There is a much more relaxed friendly atmosphere in the rural area than I ever found in Marbella, Fuengirola and Alicante.
That is how I have found it, that is why I like rural life in Spain.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Are Spanish people who live in towns (where their family may have lived for generations) somehow less Spanish, then? Or less "real" whatever that means?
> 
> Somehow I think not!


That remark was taken out of context. On reflection, perhaps what I wrote wasn't written well about the real people of Spain. I guess from that it is easy to take the wrong inflection of what I was trying to say. Of course city dwellers are real people. I am about to enjoy an historical city for my forthcoming birthday, it's just I love the atmosphere of the rural community much more than the city life and the rural people.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Aron said:


> That remark was taken out of context. On reflection, perhaps what I wrote wasn't written well about the real people of Spain. I guess from that it is easy to take the wrong inflection of what I was trying to say. Of course city dwellers are real people. I am about to enjoy an historical city for my forthcoming birthday, it's just I love the atmosphere of the rural community much more than the city life and the rural people.


Different people prefer different ways of life, whatever nationality they may be (although sometimes people have to choose where they live because of reasons like employment opportunities, for large parts of their lives). 

You and I are probably polar opposites, I like the countryside for visits but wouldn't want to live there, whereas you love living somewhere rural and go to a city for a visit! 

It's the inference we sometimes read that one is somehow "better" or more "genuine" than the other that sometimes irritates me, when really it's no more than a personal preference.

Enjoy your birthday trip - where are you going, if it's not too nosy?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Aron said:


> That remark was taken out of context. On reflection, perhaps what I wrote wasn't written well about the real people of Spain. I guess from that it is easy to take the wrong inflection of what I was trying to say. Of course city dwellers are real people. I am about to enjoy an historical city for my forthcoming birthday, it's just I love the atmosphere of the rural community much more than the city life and the rural people.


So do I. That's one of the reasons I like living in rural Spain. I like to visit cities but I wouldn't want to live in one again.

In the UK you have to be well-off to live in the country these days. Many rural areas are populated mainly by commuters and second-home owners. The local services (post offices, buses, pubs) have mostly disappeared. The whole nature of the community changes, and people can live next door to each other but remain strangers. That hasn't happened here.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Different people prefer different ways of life, whatever nationality they may be (although sometimes people have to choose where they live because of reasons like employment opportunities, for large parts of their lives).
> 
> You and I are probably polar opposites, I like the countryside for visits but wouldn't want to live there, whereas you love living somewhere rural and go to a city for a visit!
> 
> ...


We are going to Cadiz. We have heard it is a beautiful place. It is a city we have never been too. We have visited many cities over the years. I remember towns like San Pedro and Puerto Banus which were virtually villages. Towns like Rincon de la Victoria, Torre cel Mar and Torrox which were nothing like they are today. It wasn't until about 12 years ago that we went inland and found a whole new way of life and fell in love with it.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> So do I. That's one of the reasons I like living in rural Spain. I like to visit cities but I wouldn't want to live in one again.
> 
> In the UK you have to be well-off to live in the country these days. Many rural areas are populated mainly by commuters and second-home owners. The local services (post offices, buses, pubs) have mostly disappeared. The whole nature of the community changes, and people can live next door to each other but remain strangers. That hasn't happened here.


When I left school at 15 I milked cows for a living. I lived on a farm two miles from the nearest road, a road which itself was in the middle of nowhere. I loved the life, my best friends were a herd of 90 Ayrshire cattle. I loved rural folk, a completely different way of life. I was born in a city, the back streets of Newcastle. I have experienced both worlds, the city and the rural life. When we came to rural Spain, It felt like home.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aron said:


> That remark was taken out of context. On reflection, perhaps what I wrote wasn't written well about the real people of Spain. I guess from that it is easy to take the wrong inflection of what I was trying to say. Of course city dwellers are real people. I am about to enjoy an historical city for my forthcoming birthday, it's just I love the atmosphere of the rural community much more than the city life and the rural people.


I'm so glad we're not getting into that 'real Spain' tripe again.. I can't think of any other country I've lived in where huge swathes of it are written off -and by foreigners!! - as somehow inauthentic. Spain seems to attract that sort of rather odd comment.

Rural life can be very pleasant. It can also be inbred, insular, narrow and bigoted. That's why some young people flee into towns and cities at the first opportunity. Spanish rural life is n different in that respect from rural life anywhere in the world.
Neither is it in any way 'superior' to life in a town or city. It's just different.

Well, the OP has a startling variety of prospective places of residence to consider. I'd add Barcelona, Madrid, Estepona, Ronda, San Sebastian....I very much liked all those places and they could be very appealing to the right person.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lykkelig said:


> Hi Leper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marbella is not one of my favourite places and I avoid it as much as possible but it does not have 'hundreds of skyscraping hotels'. Hotels, yes, many and varied but no skyscrapers. As a city it is in fact quite attractive, especially the old town. Puerto Banus is more associated with nightlife and wealthy visitors. So if someone had told you that they would have been misinformed, which is why personal recommendations are just that, expressions of personal opinion. Interesting and sometimes valuable but not always objective.

This is a hot topic in the city at the moment as the Mayor and Council blocked plans by a foreign developer -either German or Scandinavian - to build a complex with high-rise buildings. Local residents objected strongly.
Many cities and villages in Spain are full of tourism....tourists tend to stand out more in smaller places. There is scarcely a village in Spain without a few immigrants from Northern Europe and again, they stand out more in smaller communities.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm so glad we're not getting into that 'real Spain' tripe again.. I can't think of any other country I've lived in where huge swathes of it are written off -and by foreigners!! - as somehow inauthentic. Spain seems to attract that sort of rather odd comment.
> 
> Rural life can be very pleasant. It can also be inbred, insular, narrow and bigoted. That's why some young people flee into towns and cities at the first opportunity. Spanish rural life is n different in that respect from rural life anywhere in the world.
> Neither is it in any way 'superior' to life in a town or city. It's just different.
> ...


Well, Ronda is lovely, but in winter it can get cold. We had a couple in our street who lived near Ronda. Like me, they loved the rural life, but they came to our rural area because some winters in the Ronda area could be harsh. -10 was not unusual during mid winter. I live in the mountains, but close enough to the coast not to get frost. Funny saying that, we have relatives who live in Nueva Andalucia, below sea level and they often have to scrape their car windscreens during winter, yet uphill there never is a frost!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Aron said:


> We are going to Cadiz. We have heard it is a beautiful place. It is a city we have never been too. We have visited many cities over the years. I remember towns like San Pedro and Puerto Banus which were virtually villages. Towns like Rincon de la Victoria, Torre cel Mar and Torrox which were nothing like they are today. It wasn't until about 12 years ago that we went inland and found a whole new way of life and fell in love with it.


I spent a holiday in San Pedro over 30 years ago, it was a very small place indeed in those days. Went to Puerto Banus once during that holiday, didn't like it and have had no wish to go back ever since.

Places do change, Nerja was much smaller when I first went there, and the newer part of Frigiliana didn't exist at all. It's progress I suppose, people want greater prosperity and we can't really deny them that.

Ronda is a place I love to visit, but would never wish to live in for the reasons Mary outlined earlier in the thread - too hot in summer, too cold in winter and it always seems a rather "cut off" place to me as it takes too long to get anywhere else from there!

There are lots of Spanish cities I think I could live in, having visited them - but as with any city, the nicest areas are expensive (too expensive for me!). San Sebastian is gorgeous, but it rains too much, and I'd need to win the lottery to be able to afford to live there.

I actually lived in a pretty rural area in England, but had to travel a long way to work and there were few amenities in the village. Being a non-driver myself (although we did have a car) I found it very limiting and had no wish to replicate that when we moved here.

I hope our differences of opinion also apply to Cadiz (they probably will) because I'm sorry to say that of all the Spanish cities we've visited, it was our least favourite. But I'm sure you'll love it, have a very happy birthday when it arrives.


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hi everybody

I'm really enjoying reading about your experiences! So thank you guys very much!


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

mrypg9

I don't know why you're so eager to correct me all of the time Maybe you are bored?

If you had read what I actually wrote, you would know that I didn't hear of Marbella from someone, but I saw it myself. 
And if I hadn't seen it myself, I would completely get the picture of it, if someone told me about the beaches and the many hotels which are tall, the number of tourists and so on.

Come on, it's not such a big deal is it? 

If someone asked me where they should try to settle down in Denmark and they let me know a couple of wishes like "not too many tourists", "close to sea", "a lot of locals", "village but not too small" and so on, I would easily be able to mention a handful of which the capital wouldn't be one
That would not be the same as promising they would find the place a perfect match, but it would be promising that the factual parameters could be checked...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lykkelig said:


> mrypg9
> 
> I don't know why you're so eager to correct me all of the time Maybe you are bored?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but at least you made me smile. How on earth do you think someone living in this beautiful place could ever be bored!


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Ha ha  You make a good point there!


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

And mrypg9; I know Marbella is beautiful and have lovely little spots! So please don't be offended, that's not my intention! 

I think it is just perfect that there's a place for all of us, where we can all feel comfortable and at home.

So just because a place/city doesn't appeal to me, I know that others might love it


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Arghhh! Edit!

Mrypg9: I thought you said earlier that Marbella was one of your favorite places - that's why I just posted the post about not wanting to offend you and your city. But now I just realized that you wrote that it's not one of your favorites. Sorry for the mash up


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lykkelig said:


> mrypg9
> 
> I don't know why you're so eager to correct me all of the time Maybe you are bored?
> 
> ...


I am not correcting you 'all of the time, just once'. I am merely giving you factual information about a town I live a twenty minute drive away from. So no it's not a big deal, it's stating a fact. There are towns on the Costas which have buildings you could describe as 'skyscrapers' but Marbella isn't one of them. 

I have visited Denmark. It's small enough to fit into one of Spain's regions, rather like the UK. 
It doesn't have the variety of climate, scenery and custom that you'll find in Spain.
So if anyone needed any recommendation it would be much easier to pin down a particular place.

Now you've been given around twenty different places to consider. Time to get away from the keyboard and look at the facts on the ground.
Much more interesting....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I spent a holiday in San Pedro over 30 years ago, it was a very small place indeed in those days. Went to Puerto Banus once during that holiday, didn't like it and have had no wish to go back ever since.
> 
> Places do change, Nerja was much smaller when I first went there, and the newer part of Frigiliana didn't exist at all. It's progress I suppose, people want greater prosperity and we can't really deny them that.
> 
> ...


A couple of years ago we packed a picnic hamper and water, grub and toys for Azor and set off for a day in the Sierra Park near Ronda.
We were enjoying a walk in perfect spring weather when Sandra suddenly said 'I've left Azor's dinner in the oven!'
This consisted of pork, pasta and carrots being gently simmered.
Anyone who knows the Ronda road down to San Pedro will understand that driving down at top speed was not an option. 
I did my best, foot never more than a centimetre from the brake pedal, images of bomberos breaking down the door and a smokey, sooty kitchen ruined flashing before my eyes.
When we got home there was no fire engine, no smoke....Azor's dinner was merely nicely crisped, in fact he seemed to enjoy it more than usual...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi lynnR,
Having been here in Cadiz for some 18 months, I would be really interested to know why it is your least favourite spot. I think you aren't the only one that has said it but, as I have complained before that there are no houses, to me it is a lovely city.
The pros for me is that it is a proper town with a couple of theatres, a cinema with four salons, one of which offers foreign films in the original. It has a mainline station which takes one to Madrid in four and a half hours via Seville and Cordoba. There are classes of just about every style of dancing and of course yoga and pilates.
There is a lot of night life for all ages and I would like to ask Guapachica where she is to defend my point of view. She knows all the night spots and they are for all ages.
I have met some lovely people since I came here.
Cheers to all


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

You obviously don't know Denmark very well. There are huge differences in weather and scenery. But you're right in the fact that it isn't anything near the varieties in Spain.
Which is the very reason I look for input in this forum about 

Besides, I have said several times that I am not looking for the perfect place through this forum. I am looking for at place to move to, from where I will discover Spain and find the perfect place.

I don't want to repeat myself anymore.

You are welcome to leave this thread, if you are so annoyed by the way I chose to gather information.

By the way, this is high hotels i my opinion


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lykkelig said:


> You obviously don't know Denmark very well. There are huge differences in weather and scenery. But you're right in the fact that it isn't anything near the varieties in Spain.
> Which is the very reason I look for input in this forum about
> 
> Besides, I have said several times that I am not looking for the perfect place through this forum. I am looking for at place to move to, from where I will discover Spain and find the perfect place.
> ...


I think the Americans call that size, low High rise!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lykkelig said:


> If someone asked me where they should try to settle down in Denmark and they let me know a couple of wishes like "not too many tourists", "close to sea", "a lot of locals", "village but not too small" and so on, I would easily be able to mention a handful of which the capital wouldn't be one


If I were going to settle in Denmark, then the old capital, Ribe, would be very high on, if not top of, my list.

As far as Spain is concerned, I live inland in a village (population just under 5.000) in the mountains of the Sierra Sur de Jaén. There is good fertile land and Jaén province produces more of the world's olives than anywhere else. Apart from olives and olive oil, our other major exports are cherries and almonds.


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hi Baldilocks

Yes, Ribe is a very old city, actually the oldest city in Denmark, I think. I've only been there once, but I remember the city being very beautiful 

So, enjoy if you visit Denmark some time


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lykkelig said:


> Hi Baldilocks
> 
> Yes, Ribe is a very old city, actually the oldest city in Denmark, I think. I've only been there once, but I remember the city being very beautiful
> 
> So, enjoy if you visit Denmark some time


We did, that's why, if we were to move to Denmark, Ribe would be our choice. Yes, it is the oldest city if I remember correctly and it goes back to somewhere about 700 AD. I've only been there once (about 1994) and I was particularly struck by how pretty it was and by the warmth and friendliness of the people.


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

So happy to hear that you had a good experience with warm and friendly people in my homeland.

Ribe it is, if you settle in Denmark


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lykkelig said:


> So happy to hear that you had a good experience with warm and friendly people in my homeland.
> 
> Ribe it is, if you settle in Denmark


I think it is unlikely since I am now settled in Spain and, at almost 73, I don't think i shall be moving elsewhere - it is enough just to go to other places for holidays, especially as it means taking the m-i-l and two dogs.


----------



## SuzyQue (Apr 22, 2014)

Justina, Yours is the perfect answer to this post, letting us know what makes your city work for you, & helping one to think about things like going to the cinema, how long the train to Madrid is (& that you can catch the train right there), & from others - things like artists live there, or watching out for all night festivals - those things are so helpful as there is so much to consider.
I remember checking into a hotel in Segovia & asking for a room change since we saw there was to be a big festival with music out front & feared it would be loud rock music all hours of the night. They put us in a small room facing an elevator shaft. Imagine our surprise when the music all stopped by 10:30 & it was all quiet, yet we stayed 3 nights facing an elevator shaft, not understanding that big speakers being set up wouldn't mean a loud raucous crowd!
These are the types of answers I was hoping to find in this train of posts since you really don't know some things until you've lived in a place! I can now tell visitors to Segovia not to worry about noise at night! LOL


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Justina said:


> Hi lynnR,
> Having been here in Cadiz for some 18 months, I would be really interested to know why it is your least favourite spot. I think you aren't the only one that has said it but, as I have complained before that there are no houses, to me it is a lovely city.
> The pros for me is that it is a proper town with a couple of theatres, a cinema with four salons, one of which offers foreign films in the original. It has a mainline station which takes one to Madrid in four and a half hours via Seville and Cordoba. There are classes of just about every style of dancing and of course yoga and pilates.
> There is a lot of night life for all ages and I would like to ask Guapachica where she is to defend my point of view. She knows all the night spots and they are for all ages.
> ...


To be fair to Cadiz, a couple of the things we didn't enjoy about our trip were probably our own fault.

For a start, we chose the wrong time of year to visit as we went in November. It was cold, showery and very windy and not at all pleasant for walking around sightseeing. Naively I'd imagined that as it's in Andalucia and on the coast the weather would have been similar to the area I live in, ie still fairly warm, but it wasn't.

Secondly, we'd booked to stay for 3 nights and I hadn't appreciated just how small the city is. In the space of half a day we'd walked the length and breadth of it and seen what there was to see (and it didn't help that the Cathedral, probably the main attraction, was closed for renovation work at the time). We ended up spending some time in Jerez (where we'd stayed previously and enjoyed) and El Puerto de Santa Maria to pass the time, and we left immediately after breakfast on the final day and spent the rest of the day in Sevilla, a city we love and visit every year, always somehow managing to come across things we've not seen before.

When we visited (I think it was 2009) we were really shocked and saddened to see how many homeless people there were in the city, bedding down for the night in shop doorways, bank lobbies and parks. What was really noticeable was that the majority of them didn't look like people who had drug, alcohol or mental health problems, in fact a good number of them looked like pensioners. They weren't begging, just on the streets. It's not our usual practice to give money to homeless people but we did to quite a few there. I have not seen that to anything like the same degree in Malaga, Sevilla, Granada, Jerez, Madrid, Zaragoza, Bilbao, etc. so you will see that I have a number of other cities to compare with.

My OH is vegetarian and we found it even more difficult in Cadiz to find restaurants where anything suitable for him to eat could be found than it normally is elsewhere (apart from the usual lame offerings of tortilla or salad - salad on a cold November evening not being at all appealing!). Anyone who eats fish would probably love Cadiz.

We didn't like Barcelona either by the way, so please don't feel your home city is being singled out!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lykkelig said:


> You obviously don't know Denmark very well. There are huge differences in weather and scenery. But you're right in the fact that it isn't anything near the varieties in Spain.
> Which is the very reason I look for input in this forum about
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need your permission to leave this or any thread. Neither do you 'annoy' me...I have tried in a perfectly polite way to give MY opinion and some helpful suggestions as to places you might like to consider visiting in Spain. The response of others to my original post seems to reflect that. So less high horse, please!

Now...you are correct, I have seen very little of Denmark and although I found Danish people very helpful and friendly I found it to be one of the most expensive places I visited. I travelled there to attend Conferences and met lots of very nice people. But although I travelled around a little, I didn't get to see much more than Copenhagen. I was very impressed by the high standard of public amenities and the general good order and cleanliness of everything, also the high regard given to environmental concerns. Public transport in particular was superb. 
One Conference I attended was at the Danish Radio Hall....sorry if that's not the correct name, it was six years ago. I have never seen a concert high of such high standard. Wonderful acoustics. I wish I could have attended a symphony concert there instead of listening to -and making - boring speeches.
But I was staggered at the high cost of everything. I was on expenses paid when I visited and I remember feeling embarrassed when I handed in my bills for lunches and dinners. But I was told that Denmark, like all Scandinavian countries, is a high wage high tax high social welfare state, a model I much admire, so I guess that balances out the high cost of living, for Danes at least.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Justina said:


> Hi lynnR,
> Having been here in Cadiz for some 18 months, I would be really interested to know why it is your least favourite spot. I think you aren't the only one that has said it but, as I have complained before that there are no houses, to me it is a lovely city.
> The pros for me is that it is a proper town with a couple of theatres, a cinema with four salons, one of which offers foreign films in the original. It has a mainline station which takes one to Madrid in four and a half hours via Seville and Cordoba. There are classes of just about every style of dancing and of course yoga and pilates.
> There is a lot of night life for all ages and I would like to ask Guapachica where she is to defend my point of view. She knows all the night spots and they are for all ages.
> ...


I've heard a few people say they were disappointed after a day-trip to Cadiz. They say there's "nothing there" because it's an industrial port and apart from the cathedral and a few monuments to the constitution, there are no obvious visitor attractions. Also, because of geographical constraints (surrounded by sea on three sides) it doesn't have lovely parks and riverside walks like Seville or Cordoba.

But it's the people that make it special. They are famous for their humour and quick wit, a bit like Liverpudlians. They know how to enjoy themselves, and people come from all over Spain for the music and theatre, especially at carnival time. 

If you are only there for a day, head for one of the squares in the old town e.g. Plaza de Minas or San Antonio and watch the world go by over a plate of tortillitas de camarones (crispy shrimp pancakes) and a glass of ice-cold fino. Nothing better!


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

I know you don't need my permission to leave. It is reversed psychology And I way of saying no thanks to your opinion on my choices, in a polite way 

All clear from my side and no bad vibes!  Just trying to be loose about it, which might get lost in my english, due to the fact that I'm not from an english speaking country

Yes, Denmark is very expensive. Norway even more.

And along with the high prices comes also, as you have noticed, the high standards in security system, communal system, public transportation, and so on.
We are covered in many health situations, on account of the high taxes. And you are right; for most danes (not all!) it balances. 
We have around 6000 homeless, danish people in Denmark, living in the streets. (Not counting all of the illegal immigrants who are also homeless and suffering too.)
So, our country has its' ups- and downsides. 

The worst thing about Denmark, is the "jantelov". It is a law that basically says "don't think you're any good". Now how inspiring is that?

I really understand why you would have liked to listen to a concert instead of boring speaches! It is a huge experience, which I have had the pleasure of trying a couple of times


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Lynn, for taking the time to reply. I've only been here since 2012 and without doubt there are quite a few homeless, some seem to drink a fair bit but I haven't seen what I assume druggies would be like. I read last year in the Diario de Cadiz that the social services know virtually all the homeless and some have a pension of sorts which I suspect doesn't go far and opt for the street. There is a centre for the homeless over in San Fernando where quite a fee go to during the coldest months. 
I go to Seville once a month for a few days and there are a fair amount of beggars there too and indeed I recognised two of them from here. I have also seen the Red Cross at night handing out rolls and a fruit drink.
There are still a lot of boarded up shops, but I think less than when I arrived, at least hope so. 
I am surprised about the lack of vegetarian foods to be found cos at least now there are plenty of bars and restaurants offering those dishes.
As Alcalaina says carnival is a great time to come and also over Easter when it is one saint after another being carried around which I certainly enjoyed watching although it began to pall by Good Friday when the bands were still banging away at 3am in the morning.
I think with more and more cruise ships coming in (17 last week), the city has a constant buzz. As was also mentioned by Alcalaina the locals are a very good humoured bunch and very alive.
Cheers.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Justina said:


> Thanks Lynn, for taking the time to reply. I've only been here since 2012 and without doubt there are quite a few homeless, some seem to drink a fair bit but I haven't seen what I assume druggies would be like. I read last year in the Diario de Cadiz that the social services know virtually all the homeless and some have a pension of sorts which I suspect doesn't go far and opt for the street. There is a centre for the homeless over in San Fernando where quite a fee go to during the coldest months.
> I go to Seville once a month for a few days and there are a fair amount of beggars there too and indeed I recognised two of them from here. I have also seen the Red Cross at night handing out rolls and a fruit drink.
> There are still a lot of boarded up shops, but I think less than when I arrived, at least hope so.
> I am surprised about the lack of vegetarian foods to be found cos at least now there are plenty of bars and restaurants offering those dishes.
> ...


It's good to hear that the cruise ships are increasing, that's true of Malaga also and it does really bring the city alive to have so many people about. Hope the economy there (and everywhere else) continues to pick up, for the sake of the local people. 

I don't need to go any further than the end of my street (literally) to see Semana Santa processions, though! The town where I live is the biggest venue for them outside of Malaga itself, on the eastern side of the coast.

I've heard about the Carnaval in Cadiz being great, but to be honest when I'm planning to visit a city we usually try to avoid whatever the major festivals are, like the Sevilla Feria or Las Fallas in Valencia. I can't cope with standing about in massive crowds for hours on end, or in the case of Las Fallas, the noise! Of course, hotel prices are always at their highest at those times too, and bars and restaurants can be uncomfortably crowded and you don't get the best service as the staff are too rushed. I guess you have to balance those things against the spectacle and the atmosphere, but I personally prefer it when it's a bit quieter and you can move around with ease.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I've heard about the Carnaval in Cadiz being great, but to be honest when I'm planning to visit a city we usually try to avoid whatever the major festivals are, like the Sevilla Feria or Las Fallas in Valencia. I can't cope with standing about in massive crowds for hours on end, or in the case of Las Fallas, the noise! Of course, hotel prices are always at their highest at those times too, and bars and restaurants can be uncomfortably crowded and you don't get the best service as the staff are too rushed. I guess you have to balance those things against the spectacle and the atmosphere, but I personally prefer it when it's a bit quieter and you can move around with ease.


I'm with you on that one Lynn. Fortunately OH and I see eye to eye on that and we avoid crowds and noise on every single occasion. For example, in all my time here I've only ever seen one Easter procession and that was by mistake, oh and one in a village of approx 20 houses that must have lasted all of 5 mins and was attended by about 20 people. If we go on holiday we try to avoid the places that are going to be in fiestas. 
I don't mind visiting cities, but I'm not interested in living in one for the moment, maybe when I can only toddle 20 paces I'll have to.
So once again one man's meat is another man's poison


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm with you on that one Lynn. Fortunately OH and I see eye to eye on that and we avoid crowds and noise on every single occasion. For example, in all my time here I've only ever seen one Easter procession and that was by mistake, oh and one in a village of approx 20 houses that must have lasted all of 5 mins and was attended by about 20 people. If we go on holiday we try to avoid the places that are going to be in fiestas.
> I don't mind visiting cities, but I'm not interested in living in one for the moment, maybe when I can only toddle 20 paces I'll have to.
> So once again one man's meat is another man's poison


We get no choice. We are on the route of the Maundy Thursday one, the Friday morning one and the Easter Sunday one. Fortunately we don't get the Friday evening one and the Corpus Christi one varies with a different patch every year (it comes round to us about every five years)


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm with you on that one Lynn. Fortunately OH and I see eye to eye on that and we avoid crowds and noise on every single occasion.* For example, in all my time here I've only ever seen one Easter procession and that was by mistake, oh and one in a village of approx 20 houses that must have lasted all of 5 mins and was attended by about 20 people*. If we go on holiday we try to avoid the places that are going to be in fiestas.
> I don't mind visiting cities, but I'm not interested in living in one for the moment, maybe when I can only toddle 20 paces I'll have to.
> So once again one man's meat is another man's poison


Possibly the worst holiday break I had in Spain was semana santa in Toledo, when it rained continuously, everywhere was shut, and the centre of town full of those dreary processions that never seem to end. That must have been 7 or 8 years ago and I have made a point of avoiding every procession ever since.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I've heard a few people say they were disappointed after a day-trip to Cadiz. They say there's "nothing there" because it's an industrial port and apart from the cathedral and a few monuments to the constitution, there are no obvious visitor attractions. Also, because of geographical constraints (surrounded by sea on three sides) it doesn't have lovely parks and riverside walks like Seville or Cordoba.
> 
> But it's the people that make it special. They are famous for their humour and quick wit, a bit like Liverpudlians. They know how to enjoy themselves, and people come from all over Spain for the music and theatre, especially at carnival time.
> 
> If you are only there for a day, head for one of the squares in the old town e.g. Plaza de Minas or San Antonio and watch the world go by over a plate of tortillitas de camarones (crispy shrimp pancakes) and a glass of ice-cold fino. Nothing better!


The Museo de Cádiz has some fantastic paintings of saints/monks by Zurburan (or at least it did when I was there)


----------

